# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY : Venturi untuk penambah oksigen dan skimmer

## KARHOMA

Berawal dari jebolnya aerotor Resun yg selam ini diandalkan untuk menambah oksigen sedangkan untuk beli yg baru kayaknya sayang duit juga, gimana gak sayang wong barang baru dipake 1 bulan jebol, yerus dibalikin ke penjualnya 1 minggu diganti yg baru, 2 minggu dipake jebol lagi, tape deeee ...   ::   ::   ::  

Awalnya sih iseng2 surfing cari buat penambah oksigen di internet, kebanyakan dapet model ventury, eh belon lama salah satu suhu koi di sini juga bikin media filter yg mana salah satu pipa untuk input airnya memakai sistem venturi.  
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1676

Akhirnya iseng2 coba bikin sistem venturi ini.
Bahan yg dibutuhkan adalah :
pipa 1/2 inchi
pipa 3/4 inichi
Tee 3/4 inchi

Pipa yg berfungsi untuk penambah arus ke dalam kolam sblm memakai venturi.


Tee 3/4 sbg penyambung venturi.


Pipa 1/2 inci yg dipotong sedemikian rupa untuk menjebak air dan udara.




Sambungkan tee 3/4 inchi dgn pipa 1/2 inchi tadi, apabila pipa 1/2 susah masuk ke 3/4 tinggal diamplas sedikit pasti masuk juga.


Arus air setelah memakai sistem venturi.


Another ventursystem.



Yang terakhir ini ide dari pak Awal di filter tong birunya, thanks pak Awal ...   ::  

Efek yang dihasilkan dari penerapan venturi system di kolam ini adalah sbb :



Biasanya kalo hanya pake aerotor skimmer yg dihasilkan hanya spt pada gambar pertama, tapi setelah penerapan sistem venturi skimmer yg dihasilkan bisa menggunung dalam waktu 1 hari, mungkin karena kolamnya juga lagi kelebihan protein ya ...   ::  

Sumber :
http://leisure.prior-it.co.uk/diy-build ... turi.shtml
http://leisure.prior-it.co.uk/venturi-p ... tion.shtml

Selamat mencoba ...   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimbo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henritjuatja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danny adams

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danny adams

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danny adams

> biasanya sih pipa untuk udara dibuat lebih kecil. mungkin ada yang bisa kasih saran tambahan?





> Ini ada gambar lama yg saya keep utk venturi system, sorry tidak dapat trace website originalnya, bukannya nggak menghargai data mereka, tapi gambar ini memang sdh saya keep 5 tahun, lost trace original websitenya.
> 
> 
> 
> Supaya air nggak naik, yg diperlukan adalah di sekitar titik 'D' di gambar harus dibuat agak kecil sehingga ada tekanan.
> Prinsip dasar dari venturi system adalah :
> - udara masuk dan ngikutin arus air utk masuk ke kolam
> - Arus air sebelum ketemu dengan batas udara masuk harus dibuat menjadi ada tekanan.
> Kalo kita sudah menguasai prinsip dasar diatas, akan sangat gampang bagi kita utk membuat venturi system, dari segala macam pipa, tabung dan botol bekas juga ok.
> ...


Ok terima kasih pencerahannya pak. :Becky:

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

